# All Work and No Play



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, I figured I had better post some pictures of the boys enjoying themselves after all those work photos of Melino... I couldn't have everyone thinking I work him too much lol. Pace and Shanti also needed to make an appearance.

Here are poor little Pace and Shanti locked away whilemelino got to pull a sled around!










I feed Melino his dinner so he can eat in peace before letting the little guys out



















Then I finish working with the big guy and let them out. The first thing they do is slobber on the pumpkins set up in the driveway










Then they satisfy themselves with leaves










Notice pace's snazzy winter beard... it disappeared this summer but started growing in with his winter coat










It seems that Melino is growing a little goatee too, but it is hard to tell










Shanti, however, remains beardless










Off he frolicks










Then decides to stand in the golden sunshine










Pace thinks this log smells suspicious










Shanti climbs off the rock to munch some grass... please don't say it... I know he is FAT! The funny thing is, he gets alfalfa pellets and hay stretcher with a little grain each day. He's practically getting fat on air ???










When it is time to go back into the pen, Melino decides to grab one last bite of grass. Doesn't he look regal?


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

What beautiful little ones you have there. We have missed you all terribly.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Emily...your boys ALWAYS look so content, and very well loved. I still think Shanti would have made a gorgeous doe! lol...don't tell him I said that :ROFL: No, really black goaties are my thing and though Melino and Pace are handsome boys, Shanti was always my favorite


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Beautiful goats and the pictures are awesome!! I love the fall theme!


----------



## FancyAppy (Oct 21, 2008)

These are great pics. The fall colors and pumpkins are perfect . Your goats look so healthy and very happy.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

it isnt like Shanti is going to be bred :ROFL: so a little extra weight wont hurt him. He looks content and happy and that is what matters :greengrin:


----------



## AlaskaBoers (May 7, 2008)

you take beautiful photos , maybe they should make an appearance on the calendar. Melino is sooo pretty!


----------



## Cinder (Mar 3, 2008)

I love the pictures... your goats are so beautiful, healthy and happy looking. 


I really want those huge boulders in your goat pen!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Haha liz, I thought the same thing about Shanti, he would make a lovely doe!
I have an angora kid like that at the moment, I walk through the kid pens and I go wow, that is a lovely little doe ... then I look again and go shoot, no its a buck :slapfloor: 


Pace, your boys look so content! And well cared for


----------



## Amy Goatress (Oct 2, 2008)

Lovely pictures Emily.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm with Cinder.. my goats would love those huge boulders! Awesome pictures!


----------



## Laurel_Haven (Oct 20, 2007)

Beautiful pictures! And the goats look great! I remember that video from last year (I think it was you?) of the goats exploring the pumpkin.  I went out and gave mine our pumkin and they wouldn't touch it. :shrug: 
Anyway great pics!


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

So sweet! Nice boulder too!


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Those are some lovely pics!! Your goats do look very content and your camera takes awesome pictures!! So clear. . . . mine looks so fuzzy. :roll:


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Thanks so much everyone :greengrin: Yep, the boys are doing very well indeed! Liz, I won't tell Shanti he should be a doe, I doubt he would be very happy about that lol! Then he would try to be EXTRA manly just to prove to the world what a great "boy" he makes... not that he's really much of anything anymore, being a wether :roll: 

Tina, haha my goats LOVE pumpkins! At the farmstand where I work during the summer they sell pumpkins. Any ones that are too old to sell are given to me for free. The goats are sure having a great time of it! They seem to have perpetual pumpkin-gut faces lol.


----------



## Hailee's Herd (Oct 5, 2007)

You took some wonderful pictures!! They are very nice and clear too. They look pretty proffessional.


----------

